# 90'S and noughties pop 'star' resurrections???



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Atomic Kitten, Blue, Five etc etc. There was a reason your star died in the first place, whay can't you all just fuck off and stay fucked off, so we don't have to be exposed to a bunch of over the hill twats drivelling crappy old 'hits' because you are too lame to find something constructive to do with your shabby little fucke monkey lives. Basically, all it says is that 'generally' british music is dead, fucked, kaput, and you bunch of arse gummers are all we can dredge up. I swear to yoda, if five star get back together i'm fucking jumping. :twisted:

footnote. i've just seen Atomic kitten on daybreak, I'd bang the red head.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oh m8 noooooooooooo, that will have a nasty red sore looking wanny.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> oh m8 noooooooooooo, that will have a nasty red sore looking wanny.


Ha ha bet she has Gazzer :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

corradoman said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > oh m8 noooooooooooo, that will have a nasty red sore looking wanny.
> ...


and lets not forget bud.........because it has red hair it burns in the sun so keeps out of it. so in bed it has a red wanny and a pure white body that glows in the firking dark...............NOW THAT'S BLOODY SCARY!!!! mind will save putting bedside light on if you fancy a read :lol: :lol:


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

:lol: :lol: Those sore looking Red wanny`s just look wrong Gazzer :lol: :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I don't think cuffs match the collar if you know what I mean old chap.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

check this out :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

corradoman said:


> check this out :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: good find!!! and oceans wants to bang that????


----------

